# glaucoma - best strain to take?



## kanehduhbuz

i have glaucoma - as does other family members, + i was wondering  if there is a strain that is better than others at treating this disease? in passing a fellow grower at the hyrdo store, he mentioned that the hash plant was best for this. can anyone confirm this - who knows,-:doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Yo Kane

I just found this 

http://health.yahoo.com/topic/vision/resources/article/healthwise/rt1420


----------



## Mutt

:rofl:
They go through a whole list...nothing works except cannabis and only lasts 3-4 hrs. If its the only alternate that works even if temp...than whats the problem.


----------



## kanehduhbuz

good info - tks hippy. i do take i drops daily - have 4 3+decades - been using cannabis as a alternative even longer. it works 4 me so i shall continue usin both.


----------



## Lil Elvis

Hello,

Just to share with you...

MMJ can be manufactured in many forms other than smoking.  For glaucoma, a tincture can be used according to some patients I know.  Its fairly easy to make like cannabutter but takes more time.  Here is a link  from this website with a basic run down of a tincture:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=219

  Its really amazing how many things MMJ can help you feel better.  Topical lotions, balms and tinctures made with MMJ are worth trying.  At least you cant over dose on MMJ, but you can on something as "safe" as aspirin!



Lil Elvis


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

how do you get glacoma? 
 Can i get it? i kinda want to?
   can i catch glacoma?
  what are the effects of glacoma?


----------



## kanehduhbuz

yo elvis - thank u, thank u very much... good info., + hookah man - glaucoma is not something u want - my father has it (hereditary disease) + he is legally blind. when he "sees" us (family visit) he waits to hear a voice. he stands inches away from the t.v. just to see a blur. during his last eye operation, he can now see various colours - before that, he said, everything was blue - walls, people, indoors/outdoors - everything. he does not want to use marijuana, no how no way - very stubborn man. helps explains why hes blind


----------



## Lil Elvis

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> how do you get glacoma?
> Can i get it? i kinda want to?
> can i catch glacoma?
> what are the effects of glacoma?



 Yeah...so I don't really find medical issues things to desire or have joy in.  Glaucoma is eye disease that is caused by too much pressure on the retina.  It can be extremely painful and usually is too late for treatment by that point.

I guess you are really wanting to loose you eye sight glaucoma could be the one for you but again...its no joking matter.

kanehduhbuz - if you need some help finding more info on making a tincture please let me know and I will help.  Do you have any side effects from you Rx drops?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

oh ok, i just thought it was like chronic dry eyes....i think i could deal with that...didnt know you could possibly go blind.
 Im sorry if i came off a little insensitive.


----------



## kanehduhbuz

yo hooka man, hows it growin - of course u ment nothin, i didn't think otherwise, + lil elvis , i am interested in a tinciture mix ( but i don't really drink much alcohol). to date i've never had any problem of any sort taking eye drops.


----------



## Lil Elvis

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> oh ok, i just thought it was like chronic dry eyes....i think i could deal with that...didnt know you could possibly go blind.
> Im sorry if i came off a little insensitive.



 I am sorry too; I seemed to come off a bit pissy huh?!  Forgive me. 

  I find a lot of people faking medical issues for "greencards" and it agitates me.  I see too many poor veterans and ordinary folk that can't afford to take Rx drugs due to cost and side effects that are worse than the condition.

I apologize for any negatively I sent your way.

Lil Elvis


----------



## FxTrade

Hey man, I have glaucoma too! Give me some bud! 

Ha. That never gets old. Ya, I really do have it.  I was nine years old and was fishing at my old pond and this girl went back to cast and the tip of the rod hit my right eye.

Glaucomo isn't fun. I had perfect vision before the incident, now i can't see a damn thing without my contacts in. My pressure is under 20 (now you know i have it) 14-17 good or alright 20+ pressure needs to go down and 14 and below is too low. So ya whoever haves it now knows im not jk around. 

Anyways, I wish their was some law or something that allowed me to grow it legally in Texas due to my medical condtion. That would be so *SWEET* I had to put up w/ all the doctor visits, contacts, glasses, pain, and alot more. It sure would be nice to get something postivie out of it. 

I do have a black scar, kind of looks like a cat's pupple to the right of my pupple were the blue meets the white part of the eye, it looks pretty *bad* But growing weed 'legally' would be so much better.


----------

